# Can you id my mystery Peacock fishy?



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think he's a peacock. I got him from Mike at Finatics, but he had a mix up tank, so I got him cheap. But he sure is purdy.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/w0baW_FHzue_nMq7vGEnSw?feat=directlink









W


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I think he's a peacock. I got him from Mike at Finatics, but he had a mix up tank, so I got him cheap. But he sure is purdy.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/w0baW_FHzue_nMq7vGEnSw?feat=directlink
> 
> ...


Looks more like a protomelas. Cichlid forum it.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

He looks a lot like the Ngara Flametail Peacock (Aulonocara stuartgranti) that was recently posted on here, by Riceburner, I think.

W


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

He does. The body shape, though suggests to me that it is possibly a protomelas species. Cichlid forum will know for sure.


----------

